# SEO - Google Maps Lokation neben dem Suchergebniss



## skee (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
Kann mir evtl jemand sagen, was man machen muss, damit die Google Maps Lokation einer Firma bei Google angezeigt wird, wenn diese oben in den Suchergebnissen auftaucht?
Hier ein Beispiel:
https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=mimimi productions

Danke
Skee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Juni 2015)

Hi skee,
was genau meinst du?
Ich sehe in meinem Suchergebniss keine Googlemaps Location in den Suchergebnissen.

Grüße


----------



## skee (11. Juni 2015)

Komisch. Bei mir sieht das anders aus...


----------



## SpiceLab (11. Juni 2015)

Muß mich da Jan anschließen. Screenshot erspare ich uns.

EDIT

Wegen Jans Hinweis bzgl. des Chrome-Addons: Mein Standardbrowser ist Firefox ohne entsprechendes Addon.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Juni 2015)

Zur Erklärung, die Voransicht der Webseiten ist eine Chromeerweiterung.

Aber grundsätzlich zu deinem Problem du musst für deine Firma eine Google plus Seite erstellen und dann muss das irgendwie noch bestätigt werden.
kannst du hier nachlesen: https://support.google.com/business/answer/2911778?hl=de


----------

